# JD3020 Engine Rebuild Kit



## TwoL (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm a new member. I need to rebuild my JD3020 I just purchased several months ago. 
When I got it to the farm I noticed an ether can in the toolbox under the seat and about 10-15 plastic lids from Im assuming other ether cans in toolbox too. Got it running with ether after sitting fpr 10-11 years. Did a bunch of troubleshooting around engine but still starts poorly. Diesel with SN 123950R. Can you guys tell me where to get a good engine rebuild kit? Thanks


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First thing you need to do is run a compression test on each cylinder to find out what is bad and what isn't. Either is terrible on tractor engines as a rule anyway. I know it will be expensive but, if you want a quality rebuild kit, I'd go with JD. Lots of kits out there, some good some good, some not so good (as in Chinese made).


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I’ve had no issue rebuilding my JD’s with Reliance engine kits from Agkits. Maxforce is also a good kit. If you do go the rebuild route….rebuild the oil pump while you’re in there. When ordering/comparison shopping…be sure all necessary components are included. B.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I also have read good reviews concerning Reliance piston/liner overhaul kits. I agree to refurbish engine oil pump & gear. Also check amount of wear on balancer box bushings.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sounds to me like you have what I would call an "Ether Baby"......I would almost bet money that she is very low on compression......Ether is like crack to a diesel engine....Once you start using it, they have to have it......Hopefully you don't have any cylinder wall scaring or damage from the piston rings being ate up......You might also have a chaffed injector or two from all those ether starts.....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

If TwoL is considered replacing piston/liners then if a scored liner is present due to starting fluid abusive use it won't matter because old scored liner would end up in a scrap metal bin. 

I had new JD pistons/liners/brgs installed in my 4255 in spring of 2020 due to failed liner sealing oil ring.


----------

